# How to open OH after propolized:



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

heating it should help soften the propolis up so you can remove the cover


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

ruthiesbees said:


> heating it should help soften the propolis up so you can remove the cover


Yes, I've used a hair dryer (carefully, slowly) just enough. I haven't broken glass yet but it's always on my mind.
Board, I hope it went well. Can you post pics of your OH?


----------



## Boardrida20 (Sep 2, 2016)

Ok so I finaly got the time to open her up. Tried to put a hive tool under the glass and lift but it wasnt budging. Took a heat gun to it just briefly moving over the spots that needed it. Worked like a charm. I have a dent puller suction cup from HF that I use to lift the glass. Aleays hard not to ball them at the top when lifting the glass but i just went really slow. Found the queen and placed her in the new hive then got to shaking bees infront. They were packed in pretty good so i did a artificial swarm and left the almost capped cells in the hive. I almost just let them swarm so we could watch it but figured I'd start a nuc instead. Thanks for the tips


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

A heat gun? I would never build an OH where the glass is in grooves... I don't see any practical way to remove the glass...


----------



## Boardrida20 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yea just close enough to get the glass warm and not take all day. I kept putting my hand on the glass to make sure it wasnt to hot. 

I agree about the window it was off the plans here for a 2d and 1 m hive. Was my first year beekeping and it took 1 2x4 and 1 2x6 planed and 2 panes of glass. I put a frame with like 10 swarm cells on it. That kept the kids busy for a few days when they all hatched Im going to build a different one this fall most likely but loved having it over the winter to watch them all and scratch that itch.


----------

